# Unser kleiner Schandfleck



## xxdarkangelxx (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo, wir sind eine 5 kopfige Familie die wegen dem Handicap meines Sohnes einen Überstürzten Umzug aus Innenstadt aufs Land macht. Unser mittlerer ist 5j, der etwas zu spontan ist und gerne in vollen Montur ins Wasser springt 

Da er nur in seiner Welt lebt haben wir ein kleines Problem – der Teich in neuem Haus. Falls wer mit einem ADHS und wahrnehmungsgestörten Kind und Teich Erfahrung hat kann er uns gern die schildern.  ;-) Wir brauchen noch Tipps zum  sichern des Teichs.

Was mich momentan aber doch sehr beunruhigt ist unser Teich, Bilder hab ich hochgeladen, wobei es schon was getan hat. Die Vormieter haben sich da deutlich ausgetobt und momentan steht der Teich ohne Filter und ohne Pflanzen. Die Umrandung wurde heute neu gemacht.
Der Filter der da war wird morgen mal unter die Lupe genommen, da noch keiner weist ob der noch tut und was der kann. Die Pflanzen sind erstmal nicht in Aussicht da wir momentan genug andere Kosten haben. 
Leider hatten wir vor paar Tagen, als im Garten 39 Grad heiß war, 2 Fische tot gefunden. Da  der Teich da nur 50cm tief war (weil der Vormieter es sabotiert hatte :evil ) weis ich nicht ob das an der Hitze lag. 
Bis jetzt habe ich nur 2 kleine Wasserlilien ausgesetzt die noch kaum Blätter haben und hatte versucht Wasserlinse und eine andere 2 Unterwasserpflanzen  auszusetzen ohne Erfolg (wurden aufgefressen nach einem Tag) 
Der Vermieter wollte einen Eimer voll __ Schilf einpflanzen aber mir scheint es bei ca. mind. 30 Fischen nicht wirklich auszureichend zu sein. Kennt wer eine kostengünstige Möglichkeit wie ich sie bis Frühjahr am leben erhalten kann?.

Es sind Goldkarpfen, Goldorfen und paar anderen drin.

LG Olga

PS: danke für die Tips schon im vorraus.


----------



## heiko-rech (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

Hallo,

das sieht übel aus. Der Filter ist vollkommen unterdimensioniert. Ohne Pflanzen wird der Teich vermutlich bald kippen. Ohne Geldmittel wird das schwierig werden. In deinem Prolil steht, eine tiefe von 75cm. das hört sich so an, als ob der Teich sehr verschlammt ist. Auch die Ufergestaltung ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Ist die Folie noch in Ordnung?

An deiner Stelle würde ich versuchen die Fische in gute Hände zu geben (vielleicht ja nur in Pflege). Dann würde ich den Teich komplett leer machen. So bekommst du ein Bild von der Sache. Es findet sich vielleicht jemand hier im Forum, der aus deiner Nähe ist und dir die eine oder andere Pflanze geben kann. Ein wenig Mulm, Schlamm und Wasser aber bitte auheben und das wieder in den Teich geben. Damit hast du einen besseren Neustart. Alles Kleingetier, das du retten kannst solltest du versuchen irgendwie am Leben zu halten und wieder im Teich anzusiedeln.

Die Teichränder würde ich komplett neu machen. Wenn du das in diesem Jahr noch alles hinbekommst, kannst du im kommenden Jahrm je nach Entwicklung des Teiches wieder Fische einsetzen. Wenn du in diesem Jahr auf Fische verzichtest, brauchst du auch erst einmal keinen Filter.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## xxdarkangelxx (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

@ Heiko

Ne verschlammt ist da eigentlich nicht wirklich.. finde ich zumindest. -  ich war da drin, zwar etwas glitschig da schräg der Rand verläuft aber der Boden fühlte sich ok an .  Der Teich war nur die Ganze Zeit halb voll, weil die vorherige Dame des Hauses die lustige Idee hatte - einen Lappen in Regenrinne zu tun, damit der Teich bloß nicht mehr von Regenwasser gespeist wird... 

Die Folie ist noch ok, so weit wir es gesehnen haben, wobei wir nicht viel Ahnung haben. Den Rand hat Vermieter nun gemacht mit Holz + Garten von Gärtner aufgeräumt. Leider kann man da nicht viel verlangen da der Mann a) Vater vom Kollegen ist und b) seid Monaten von anderen keine Miete mehr gesehen hatte. 

Pumpe reicht wahrscheinlich nicht aus, aber das kann ich momentan nicht ändern, außer die in gang zu bringen. 

Pflanzen ist auch so ein Problem, wie es scheint fressen die Fische die sofort auf…  ich frage mich ob man durch füttern irgendwie da zwischen gehen kann. Das Wasser ist etwas trüb aber ohne Fadenalgen.
Es sind grüne Partikel drin…  

Als der Teich heute aufgefühlt wurde, waren alle Fische an dem __ Wasserschlauch versammelt. Sahen für mich auch fitt aus… Werd mal Morgen neues Bild mal machen, die in album sind von Montag. Davor war noch schlimmer und heute hat sich auch schon etwas getan 

LG Olga


----------



## supremus (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

Ich bin zwar selbst noch ein wenig unwissend in Teichdingen, habe aber gerade gestern von einem begeisterten Aquaristen den Tipp bekommen Wasserhyazinthen zu "pflanzen". "Pflanzen" deshalb, weil die Dinger eigentlich nur auf der Oberfläche schwimmen. Auf Schlau heißen die Eichornia crassipes. 

Die wachsen am besten in nährstoffreichen Gewässern. Mann muss wohl nur aufpassen, dass die nicht zu stark den Teich zuwuchern, weil sie sich bestandsmäßig alle 2 Wochen verdoppeln. Und das kann zu einem Sauerstoffmangel im Teich mit (tödlichen) Folgen für die Fische führen.

Vielleicht kann ja ein Profi was dazu schreiben, weil ich mir auch noch nicht sicher bin, ob ich sowas im Teich will 

LG, Alex


----------



## MadDog (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

Hallo Olga,
ich würde auf jeden Fall versuchen einen Wasserwechsel zu machen. Nimm dazu aber Leitungswasser. 
Von wo kommt denn das Regenwasser. Was für ein Dach ist es ? Wenn das Dach mit Dachziegel bedeckt ist, ist es o.k. aber die Dachrinne sollte auch sauber sein.
Um Luft zusätzlich in den Teich zu bekommen, kaufe eine Membranpumpe mit Sprudelstein und hänge diesen in den Teich, damit Sauerstoff in den Teich kommt. 
Deine Pflanzen kann man evtl. in Blumenkästen oder Pflanzkästen setzen, damit die Fisch nicht mehr dran kommen.

Um den Teich zu sichern, kann man einen Zaun ringsum setzen. Aber man muß trotzdem aufpassen, das der Kurze nicht darüber klettert.

Ich hoffe, du kriegst das mit eurem Teich hin.

Gruß 
Frank


----------



## heiko-rech (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

Hallo,


supremus schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar selbst noch ein wenig unwissend in Teichdingen, habe aber gerade gestern von einem begeisterten Aquaristen den Tipp bekommen Wasserhyazinthen zu "pflanzen". "Pflanzen" deshalb, weil die Dinger eigentlich nur auf der Oberfläche schwimmen. Auf Schlau heißen die Eichornia crassipes.


Nur so am Rande, die Pflanze ist nicht winterhart und wird bei kühlen Temperaturen eingehen. Also früh genug wieder abfischen, bevor sie zum Algenfutter für das kommende Jahr wird.


supremus schrieb:


> Mann muss wohl nur aufpassen, dass die nicht zu stark den Teich zuwuchern, weil sie sich bestandsmäßig alle 2 Wochen verdoppeln.


Das wäre dann ein sehr gutes Mittel dem Teich überschüssige Nährstoffe zu entziehen.


supremus schrieb:


> Und das kann zu einem Sauerstoffmangel im Teich mit (tödlichen) Folgen für die Fische führen.


Da hast du glaube ich was falsch verstanden. Pflanzen führen dem Wasser Sauerstoff zu. Wobei reine Schwimmpflanzen das nicht in so großem Maße tun wie Unterwasserpflanzen. Was im Extremfall passieren könnte wäre ein Lichtmangel im Teich. Aber dazu müssten die Pflanzen schon extrem und vor allem unkontrolliert wuchern.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## xxdarkangelxx (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*



MadDog schrieb:


> Von wo kommt denn das Regenwasser. Was für ein Dach ist es ? Wenn das Dach mit Dachziegel bedeckt ist, ist es o.k. aber die Dachrinne sollte auch sauber sein.



hallo, es ist ein spitzdach und der rest ist auch ok, da keine große Bäume in direkter nachbarschaft stehen.

LG Olga


----------



## xxdarkangelxx (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

Hallo, seid 3 Tagen ist jetzt T.I.P Pumpe 10000L plust lampe und kasten an dem Teich. Leider ist der nach wie vor Trüb. Was mich aber momentan beunruhigt ist das die Anlage (von Praktiker) den garten unter wasser gesetzt hat. Das Wasser ist unter dem deckel rausgeflossen... Jetzt hab ich angst die ohne aufsicht alleine zu lassen. ich hatte den ganzen Filtermaterial abgespritz und dannach war das problem weg. Aber ist dies normal das der Filter nach 2 Tagen verstopft ist?... 

LG Olga

PS: ist eine Pumpe wie die für 10000l max. * defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Zermalmer (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

Hallo Olga,
ohne jetzt die Pumpe zu kennen und den Filter zu beurteilen....
wenn die neue Pumpe seit 3 Tagen arbeitet, dann saugt es erstmal alles in den Filter was geht...egal ob sich da Filterbakterien aufgebaut haben oder nicht...
Das resultat siehst Du... der Filter 'verstopft' gradezu.

Obwohl mein Filter seit April läuft ist mir das gestern auch passiert... auf einmal hab ich gemerkt, dass es aus dem filter Tropft und ich ettliches an Wasserstand verloren habe.
Ist mir echt vorher noch nicht passiert...
Irgendwie war erst die Pumpe verstopft (weniger Wasserdurchsatz) und dann, als Folge, nach dem sie wieder volle Leistung brachte, waren genügend Ablagerungen im Filter, dass er einfach überlief (werde ich auf jedenfall beobachten müssem )

Filterbakterien müssen sich erst ansiedeln brauchen eine Zeit, bis der Filter, wie man im Allgemeinen sagt, "eingelaufen" ist.

Im Endeffekt dürfte eine weitere Einbringung von Pflanzen und ein Aufrüsten der Technik nur zu einem dauerhaften Erfolg führen.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## d´hex (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

Hallo Olga,

wegen der Pflanzen, die deine Fische immer sofort auffressen, bin selber keinProfi, eher lernen durch ausprobieren.
Mir ist der Gedanke gekommen, dass es vielleicht helfen könnte, die Pflanzen von den Fischen erstmal abzuschirmen, vlt durch ein engmaschiges Netz, so daß die sich nicht verletzen können, aber die Pflanzen erst mal Zeit haben sich zu entwickeln.
Aber vielleicht findet sich noch ein Profi, der nen besseren Tipp hat.

Mein Biotop musste ich auch komplett renovieren (Betonbecken mit Rissen -> kaum mehr Wasser), habe alles Wasser raus, Getier währenddessen woanders untergebracht. Das Ergebnis war toll, auch die Viecher fühlen sich seitdem mehr als wohl. Habe allerdings keine Fische. 
Aber finde Tipp von Heiko gut.

Liebe Grüsse Annick 
und viel Glück und Durchhaltevermögen.
Wird schon


----------



## sister_in_act (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

Hallo Olga

empfehlen kann ich dir aus meiner sicht __ schwertlilien. die in einen maurerkübel in kies mit ein paar steinen obenauf.stehen bei mir ca 1 m tief.
sie sind robust und weder meine koi noch goldis haben je dran rumgenagt.zudem nimmt sie gut schadstoffe auf und baut sie ab.

allerdings macht mir die frage der sicherheit für dein kind kopfzerbrechen...
ein zaun  hält ein aktives kind nicht vom drüberklettern ab...
wirklich sicher  wäre nur das kind nicht unbeobachtet im garten zu lassen und  mit ihm zusammen  fische und andere tiere zu beobachten.so habe ichs mit meinen enkeln gehalten .
außerdem hatte ich für die enkel ein wasserbecken gebaut, ca 1,20 X1,20 mit steinen und pflanzen. dahaben sich schnell __ molche etc angesiedelt.sie haben sich dann eher dort vergnügt und am großen teich haben wir gemeinsam fische und __ libellen beobachtet.
allein hab ich sie nie im garten gelassen, war mir zu riskant.
vielleicht wäre ein separates kinderbecken eine alternative.

gruß ulla


----------



## Dilmun (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

Hallo!

Ich hab mal einen Teich gesehen, wo das Problem mit einem Baustahlgitter - über den ganzen Teich verlegt - gelöst war. Allerdings waren in diesem Teich viele Pflanzen, so dass man das Gitter fast nicht gesehen hat. 

Eine andere Familie hat den ganzen Teich mit Schotter gefüllt, dass nur mehr "Kindertiefe" übrig blieb. Als Übergangslösung für einige Jahre. 

Sonst fält mir jetzt nichts ein.......


----------



## Buffo Buffo (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

Hallo Olga,


> Wir brauchen noch Tipps zum  sichern des Teichs.





> Ich hab mal einen Teich gesehen, wo das Problem mit einem Baustahlgitter - über den ganzen Teich verlegt - gelöst war. Allerdings waren in diesem Teich viele Pflanzen, so dass man das Gitter fast nicht gesehen hat.


Das hatte ich auch, das Baustahlgitter war an feste Rahmenkonstrultionen geschweißt und alles feuerverzinkt. Es war 15 cm unter den Wasserspiegel befestigt. 
Ich kam nur nicht mehr an den Teichgrund daran, um etwa Laub raus zu fischen oder was zu pflanzen.
Allerdings hat es Nachbarskinder vor frühen "Schwimmerfahrungen" bewahrt, das war mir der Ärger mit dem Gitter mehr wie wert!

Liebe Grüße 
Andrea


----------



## Bibo-30 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

hi
ein Zaun bringt bei AD(H)S-Kindern nichts....eher im Gegenteil.....sie werden geradezu animiert "doch mal zu gucken", was denn da hinter ist.... spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung.
Unsere beiden haben es immer geschafft irgendwie über den Zaun zu kommen.....man kann ja auch einiges übereinanderstapeln....dann auf dieses wackelige "Ding" draufklettern....und rüber........die finden IMMER einen Weg.....

Wie Ulla schon schrieb, ist die beste Lösung das Kind mit einzubeziehen....erkläre Ihm alles rund um den Teich, gestaltet zusammen einen Mini-Teich, zB mit einer "Abdeckplane", bepflanzt Ihn toll und wartet auf __ Libellen, __ Frösche und __ Wasserläufer



So ein Gitter finde ich sehr riskannt.....die Abstände müssen so klein sein, das kein Kinderfüßchen oder Ärmchen da durch passt, denn wenn ein Ärmchen da duch ist, wird das Kind sich *niemals* alleine hochdrücken können! Wenn dann das Gitter auch noch unter dem Wasserspiegel montiert ist, ..........oje


----------



## xxdarkangelxx (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*



Bibo-30 schrieb:


> hi
> ein Zaun bringt bei AD(H)S-Kindern nichts....eher im Gegenteil.....sie werden geradezu animiert "doch mal zu gucken", was denn da hinter ist.... spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung.
> Unsere beiden haben es immer geschafft irgendwie über den Zaun zu kommen.....man kann ja auch einiges übereinanderstapeln....dann auf dieses wackelige "Ding" draufklettern....und rüber........die finden IMMER einen Weg.....



Moin Bianca.... darf ich mal nachfragen ob deine auch im teich baden waren?... Wir sind jetzt erst seid 8 tagen im Haus drin. Haben bis jetzt auch noch kein zaun aufgestellt weil wir die Möpbel erst fertig machen müssen  
Unser Sohn ist nicht mehr so auf den Teich fixiert, da wir die Fische seid 8 Tagen füttern  .. ich weis das sollte man nicht... Bis jetzt war alles ok aber da waren wir auch ständig dabei. Was aber momentan etwas probleme bereitet ist seine ungeschickheit und ständigter wunsch etwas zu fangen - wir haben seid 2 Tagen einen Frosch drin  .... 

@ Ulla: danke ich meine ich hab mal beim Bakker Shop früher Miniteich in einer art Tisch mal gesehen. mal schauen ob man so etwas nochmal finden kann. Bakker hat es nicht mehr im Program (ist auch zu lange her)

@ Sonja und Andrea: ne das geht nicht der Teich ist Eigenturm des Vermieters und der würde sich nicht grade damit anfreunden wenn wir den etwas verschweisen würden. Ich hatte alerdings mal gehört das Meeresfischernetz was bringen könnte bei Teichen. Die Frage ist bis welchem alter bzw gewicht und ob das von der größe noch geht...


LG Olga


----------



## Bibo-30 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

hallo Olga
ja....das eine oder andere mal waren beide (jetzt 5 und 8 ) nun schon drinn....
meistens dann, wenn sie einen "Playmobilhafen" angelegt haben..... dann war ein Boot zu weit vom Ufer weg.....das muste natürlich rausgeholt werden..... das war gott sei dank nicht so schlimm....wir haben auf eine grooooße Flachwasserzone geachtet......
Es werden __ Frösche und __ Kröten "gerettet" und in den Teich gesetzt...und auch gerne mal wieder rausgeholt.....es wird geguckt, warum __ Wasserläufer nicht untergehen....eigendlich schön, das sie so interessiert sind...man muß sie _nur_ "irgendwie" lenken...

Seid wir Ihnen einen eigenen kleinen "Teich" angelegt haben, ist der große tatsächlich uninteressanter geworden....in Ihrem Teich dürfen sie Häfen bauen, Piraten spielen und auch mal ein Schiff bombadieren, bis es untergeht....es sind ja keine Tiere drinnen (allerdings auch im Moment keine Pflanzen mehr.... )  

Außerdem haben sie ein großes Planschbecken bekommen

..... es ist tatsächlich stressfreier geworden 
und nun wird der richtige Teich dazu genutz, wozu er da ist....zum entspannen und beobachten


----------



## xxdarkangelxx (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

@ Bianca 
hallo, heute war es endlich so weit. Papa war im Wohnzimmer und unser Sohn ist ins Garten gelaufen... hat wohl zu viel anlauf genommen und ist ins teich reingefallen. Mein Mann hatte dann gehört wie Er "Teich und Hilfe" schrie (bzw mein mann hat sich aus den lauten das erkannt). Mein Mann dann direkt zum Teich und wer steht in voller Montur klitsch nass danehben.... der Gabriel...:dumm der sagte dann so etwas das es nicht so geplannt war...
naja ich hab erstmal Teichverbot erteilt... 

Naj ansonnten hatten wir heute glück und haben paar unterwasser Pflanzen noch geschenk bekommen und die Tage kommt noch Seerose noch dazu.

LG Olga


----------



## Bibo-30 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

oje....
am sichersten ist wohl tatsächlich ein Schwimmkurs. Dann haben alle Beteidigten ein sichers Gefühl. 

Da der Teich ja sehr tief liegt (hinter diesem "Abhang") kann das mal böse enden, wenn er "zu viel Anlauf" hat und da runterfällt und dann ins Wasser.....wenn er sich beim fallen verletzt.....oje

Wie wäre es, den Teich umzugestallten?
Neue Folie, die größer ist....und bis "oben" zum Zaun und den Pflanzsteinen geht? dann das Ufer etwas flacher gestallten....Vorteile wären mehr Volumen, kein Eintrag von Erde durch regen.... und die Gefahr, das die Kinder den "Abhang" runterfallen, sich evtl verletzen, ist auch weg. Ein Schwimmkurs ist dann Pflicht, da der Teich je sehr tief wird....(man kann ja die Mitte etwas auffüllen, mit dem Erdreich an den Seiten, für eine Flachwasserzone) ??


----------



## xxdarkangelxx (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

@ Bianca

Ne umgestallten geht auch nicht. Der Teich darf nicht verändert werden, hatte uns der Vermieter schon am anfang gesagt. Schwimmkurs ist auch etwas schweres, gabriel ist seid 1jahr in Schwimmtherapie drin aber bei DAMP Kindern dauert es viel zu lange, da die Therapie am anfang ja nur körpergefühl und  selbsteinschätzung co vermitteln soll.
Naja ich werde glaub ich morgen unseren Sporthochschule Dozenten mir krallen, der leitet die Therapie. Vieleicht kann er was mit ihm ausprobieren. Naja wir müssen eh nur noch 1 Monat aushalten. Danach sind wir eh für 4-10 Wochen in Reha, dann ist der Teich vor Gabriel auch sicher  Und heute war zumindest wieder alles normal. Wir hatten einen Koi der Tochter zum Geburtstag geschenkt und ich hatte wieder mich auf Ärger eingestellt, aber  blieb alles ruhig, da der Koi sich versteckt hat.

LG Olga


----------



## Dr. Gediman (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

Der Abhang sieht tatsächlich etwas gefährlich aus. Solange die Kinder noch nicht schwimmen, oder im Teich stehen können, solltet ihr das mit dem Gitter vielleicht doch nochmal überlegen?


----------



## Buffo Buffo (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

Hallo in die Runde,
meine persönliche Erfahrung mit Kids und Teich:


> So ein Gitter finde ich sehr riskannt.....die Abstände müssen so klein sein, das kein Kinderfüßchen oder Ärmchen da durch passt, denn wenn ein Ärmchen da duch ist, wird das Kind sich *niemals* alleine hochdrücken können! Wenn dann das Gitter auch noch unter dem Wasserspiegel montiert ist, ..........oje


als die Kids noch sehr klein und tabsig waren, waren sie nicht ohne Aufsicht im Garten 


> Seid wir Ihnen einen eigenen kleinen "Teich" angelegt haben, ist der große tatsächlich uninteressanter geworden....in Ihrem Teich dürfen sie Häfen bauen, Piraten spielen und auch mal ein Schiff bombadieren, bis es untergeht....es sind ja keine Tiere drinnen (allerdings auch im Moment keine Pflanzen mehr.... )
> Außerdem haben sie ein großes Planschbecken bekommen


einen eigenen Teich hatte meine nicht, dafür so einTeil, (ich glaub von Aqua play) mit dem man Schleusen und Kanäle bauen kann und auch ein großes Planschbecken. 



> Der Teich darf nicht verändert werden, hatte uns der Vermieter schon am anfang gesagt....würde sich nicht grade damit anfreunden wenn wir den etwas verschweisen würden.


Da sind einem natürlich die Hände gebunden!


> Ich hatte alerdings mal gehört das Meeresfischernetz was bringen könnte bei Teichen. Die Frage ist bis welchem alter bzw gewicht und ob das von der größe noch geht...


Mein Schwager hatte ein sehr stabiles Netzt, eher in der Art "Kletternetz" im Teich. Der Teich ist betoniert und das Netz war mit Schrauben stabil befestigt, das hätte auch mich ausgehalten. 

noch mal ganz persönliche Erfahrung mit Kids und Teich:
da meine mit dem Teich aufgewachsen sind, war er nicht so hoch interessant, für die teichlosen Spielkameraden schon eher,
(ich denke, das auch Gabriel mit der Zeit den Teich hinnimmt, wie den Rest des Gartens)



> eigendlich schön, das sie so interessiert sind...man muß sie _nur_ "irgendwie" lenken.


da für die kindliche Vorliebe für Wasser ein Planschi und die Wasserbahn zu verfügung stand, wurden kerative Wasserspiele dort unter Einbezug den Sandkastens durchgeführt, manchmal eine unglaubliche Matscherei, da hab ich öfter Lego oder Play-Mobilsachen geschrubbt


> Falls wer mit einem ADHS und wahrnehmungsgestörten Kind und Teich Erfahrung hat kann er uns gern die schildern.  ;-)


mein Sohn hat mit seiner ADHS spät Schaukeln, Radfahren, Schwimmen gelernt und hatte es durch seine Tollpatschigkeit schwer mit anderen Kindern,  jetzt mit 14 merkt man eigentlich kaum mehr was davon

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## xxdarkangelxx (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*



Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> noch mal ganz persönliche Erfahrung mit Kids und Teich:
> da meine mit dem Teich aufgewachsen sind, war er nicht so hoch interessant, für die teichlosen Spielkameraden schon eher,
> (ich denke, das auch Gabriel mit der Zeit den Teich hinnimmt, wie den Rest des Gartens)



@ Andrea

Ich glaube du hast was misverstanden . Meiner kann seine handlung meist nicht richtig einschätzen geschweige kontrolieren bzw achtet meist auf nix... Heute zb füße zwieschen S-Bahn und steig versenkt . Er hat neurologischen defekt in verhaltenszentrum... naja ich hatte mit dem Sporthochschule Dozenten gesprochen und es lief darauf hinaus das wir einen Zaun setzen müssen, um eine Bariere beim Laufen zu haben. 

LG Olga


----------



## Schaffi (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

Den Pflanzenbereich abschirmen? Wir haben folgende Lösung dafür gefunden, mittlerweile wo alle Löcher gestopft sind, klappt das prima


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

Hallo Schaffi,
allein eine 'Wulst' zu schaffen könnte helfen, doch ich denke, dass die Überaktivität bei Olga's Kind einfach so hoch ist und die problemlos bei Unachtsamkeit bestiegen wird und dann es zum 'baden' kommt.

Ausser ich übersehe etwas bei Deinem Bild... die paar Steine sind auf jedenfall kein Hindernis.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Bibo-30 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*



xxdarkangelxx schrieb:


> @ Andrea
> 
> naja ich hatte mit dem Sporthochschule Dozenten gesprochen und es lief darauf hinaus das wir einen Zaun setzen müssen, um eine Bariere beim Laufen zu haben.
> 
> LG Olga




hallo
das wird dann doch das Beste sein. Wenn er anhalten muß, weil er durch den Zaun gestoppt wird, denkt er vielleicht nach...wenigstens rennt er dann nicht mit karacho in den Teich.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

Hallo Olga,

ich würde da auch keine Experimente wagen und den Teich so hoch wie möglich einzäunen. Dein Sohn wird sich auch von einem Steinwall nicht aufhalten lassen. Tür rein und Schloss zum Zusperren. Und wenn er an den Teich möchte, dann mit einem Erwachsenen. Anders geht das nicht. Wie ich das gesehen habe, ist der Teich eh schon von 2 Seiten geschlossen, da bleibt noch der vorderere Bereich.


----------



## Schaffi (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*



d´hex schrieb:


> Hallo Olga,
> 
> wegen der Pflanzen, die deine Fische immer sofort auffressen, bin selber keinProfi, eher lernen durch ausprobieren.
> Mir ist der Gedanke gekommen, dass es vielleicht helfen könnte, die Pflanzen von den Fischen erstmal abzuschirmen, vlt durch ein engmaschiges Netz, so daß die sich nicht verletzen können, aber die Pflanzen erst mal Zeit haben sich zu entwickeln.
> ...



Hatte mich darauf bezogen, hab garnicht gesehen das es noch weiter ging  


Zum Thema Kind, 
ich würde immer und wirklich immer einen Zaun um den Teich ziehen, wenn ich weiß das Nachwuchs ansteht, sprich schon im vorraus. Ich würde noch nicht mal eine Tür einbauen sondern selbst immer nur drüber steigen ( da ich 1,92m bin, kann auch der Zaun dementsprechend hoch sein ). Alles andere sehe ich nicht wirklich als Sicherheit, ausserdem kann es ja auch mal sein, das man selber in den Teich muss, zB. abkeschern oder sauber machen, vielleicht auch mal ne Pumpe wechseln. Was dann? Jedesmal das Gitter abschrauben und anschliessend wieder hinziehen usw?  Ne danke, das müsste ich nicht wirklich haben. 

Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## xxdarkangelxx (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

Hi wir haben uns entschieden, nachdem wir alles bedacht hatten. Wir schafen uns einen 1m hohen zaun als begrenzung, damit Gabriel nicht reinlaufen kann. Höherer Zaun ist laut Therapeuten nicht sinvoll da er ja älter wird und es dringend lernen muss. Außerdem will ihm ab herbst die Studentin im Schwimmtherapie schwimmen versuchen extra schnell beizubringen. Daher müsste das so erstmal gehen.

Zum Teich gibts auch paar neuen Infos.
Wir haben einen Filter Set von Praktiker T.I.P für 10000l ähnlich dem hier * defekter Link entfernt * 

Pflanzen sind etwas vorhanden, wobei alles schwimmfplanzen sind wie __ Hornkraut (schwimmt oben), 2 Hyazinthen, 4 Krebsscheren und 2 __ Froschlöffel (es schwimmt vor sich hin) und eine Seerose die aber noch etwas braucht um wirklich schatten zu spenden...

Neues Problem ist 1 die Fische kommen nicht mehr von alleine nach oben (nur noch durch futter) und wenn die dann oben sind verschwinden die auch direkt... Heißt es dennen geht es gut? Oder hatten wir __ Reiher zu besuch da?

2. Es liegt an allen Teichwänden 2mm dicke grüne schicht - Fadenalgen? was aber komisch ist da wir ja UVC haben und auch Teichlklar für 10000L reingekippt hatten. Das wasser ist auch sehr grün. Kann man da noch was machen ohne den Teich komplett zu sarnieren? was jetzt nicht wieder über 100€ gehen würde und auch funktioniert? Eimer mit vlies hat auch keine wirkung, nur das es nach paar stunden tief grün ist.

LG Olga

LG Olga


----------



## Bibo-30 (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

hi
Das mit dem Zaun  so wird er wenigstens vor dem Teich gebremst und hat Zeit zu überlegen, was er "nun" tun möchte :beten

zum Filter... in Deinem Profil steht 12000 Liter MIT Fischen.....der Filter ist für 10000 Liter OHNE Fische ausgelegt, wenn er das überhaubt annährend schafft. Ich denke, das wird nichts....auf Dauer. 
Habt Ihr mal Mulm abgesaugt? (den Schlamm bitte am Teich zwischenlagern, damit Lebewesen, wie zB Libellenlarven wieder zurück in den Teich finden) Das könnt Ihr mit einem gleichzeitigen Teilwasserwechsel verbinden um wenigstens einige Nährstoffe aus dem Teich zu holen.
Pflanzen sind auf jeden Fall gut! Füttern würde ich nur wenig.

Die UVC hilft nicht gegen Fadenalgen, die kann man mit einer Klobürst abfischen.
Teichklar hättet Ihr Euch sparen können, das hilft, wenn überhaupt, nur kurz gegen die Symtome, bekämpft aber nicht die Ursache---zu viele Nährstoffe.

EDIT: die Hanglage .... da wird sicher viel Erde (Nährstoffe) und so eingespült, bei regen, da solltet Ihr was tun...
zB ringsum den Teich eine Drainage in Kies legen oder so? 
Vielleicht hilft eine Tonne mit __ Hel-X, die Ihr nach dem Filter schaltet weiter?


----------



## xxdarkangelxx (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*



Bibo-30 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr mal Mulm abgesaugt? (den Schlamm bitte am Teich zwischenlagern, damit Lebewesen, wie zB Libellenlarven wieder zurück in den Teich finden) Das könnt Ihr mit einem gleichzeitigen Teilwasserwechsel verbinden um wenigstens einige Nährstoffe aus dem Teich zu holen.
> Pflanzen sind auf jeden Fall gut! Füttern würde ich nur wenig.



Ne, meinst du das die Teicherde? oder die Grüneschicht auf der Teichfolie?



Bibo-30 schrieb:


> Die UVC hilft nicht gegen Fadenalgen, die kann man mit einer Klobürst abfischen.
> Teichklar hättet Ihr Euch sparen können, das hilft, wenn überhaupt, nur kurz gegen die Symtome, bekämpft aber nicht die Ursache---zu viele Nährstoffe.
> 
> EDIT: die Hanglage .... da wird sicher viel Erde (Nährstoffe) und so eingespült, bei regen, da solltet Ihr was tun...



Es sind Schwebealgen.. Fadenalgen haben wir nicht...keine einzige. also mikroskopisch kleine grüne Partikel.

Nein Erde kommt eigentlich nur durch Unrandung/ Teichfolie an paar stellen durch, weil der Vermieter das nicht richtig machen lassen hat. Die Fläche um den Teich ist relativ grade, da der Garten aus zwei ebenen besteht.

LG Olga


----------



## Bibo-30 (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

Hallo Olga
also, wenn ich mir die Bilder in Deinem Album ansehe, dann liegt der Teich in einer __ Senke....
Wall an allen Seiten...wenn es regnet, wird da erdreich in den Teich gespült, es sei denn, Ihr habt eine Kapillarsperre....aber wenn der Vermieter, den Teich nichtmal "richtig dicht" hat, wird die nicht vorhanden sein. Ergo kommen immer neue Nährstoffe in den Teich--Futter für die Algen--
mach doch mal neue Bilder, wie es jetzt aussieht....??


----------



## xxdarkangelxx (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

Hi ich muss jetzt mal was peinliches beichten... meine 4m x 4m teich ist doch gößer als ich geschätzt habe... es sind  mind. 5m x 4,5m teich...  Hatte gestern geburtstag und ein Freund hatte sich den Teich nochmal angeschaut.. Der sagte der wird so erstmal nicht umkippen bei der größe aber nächstes jahr sollte ich eine Pumpe für 25.000l mindestens kaufen 

So schnell kann man sich als frau verrechnen 

LG Olga


----------



## xxdarkangelxx (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

Hallo, so hab heute mal teichbakterien ausgesetzt und mal das wasserstreifen mal benutzt... aber irgendwie stimmen die dinger nicht mit der beschreibung...Rondex Minilabor ist wohl für mülltone gedacht hab ich starkes gefühl, oder mein Teichwasser weicht von norm ab^^

Aber zumindest war laut streifen PH 7,5 Karbonathärte 10 gesamthärte  ca 9 ... der rest ist seltsam...

Nitrit sollte sich rosa färben ev. ist bei mir sehr helles grau.... 

Nitrat sollte zw. rosa bis rot sich färben... ist bei mir hellgrau mit leichten günlichen stich :evil

Mal schauen wie die werte sich die nächsten tage verändern nach dem Teichbakterien sich ausgetobt haben 

LG Olga


----------



## xxdarkangelxx (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

Abend, so unserer Teich hat diesen winter nicht mehr ganz überlebt. Die Folie hat überall große Risse und Löcher bekommen. Da die teichfolie an den rändern nicht richtig befästigt war (vermieter hatte Holzbalken drum herum befästigt), rutschte diese etwas nach... man kann erkennen das auch kein flies drunter ist. In allem ist es hin über und wir überlegen uns den neu zu machen, da unser vermieter anscheind keine lust hat.... hat wer vorschläge wie man den richtig sarnieren müste damit die Fische weiter drin bleiben könnten? Das Folie neu reinmuss ist uns klar, stärke? 1mm oder breiter?.. Flies sollte auch drunter: aber wir wissen nicht ob nur am rand oder auch drunter und wie dick es sein soll? Teicherde + kies + Pflanzen. Ufermatten wegen der Böschung??? Bin für alle Tips dankbar...

LG Olga


----------



## Zermalmer (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

Hallo Olga,
schade, dass das ganze nicht so läuft, wie Du es Dir erhofft hast.

Hab mir eben nochmal die alten Bilder angeschaut....

Wenn der Vermieter nix dagegen hat und ja auch nicht wirklich was dafür tut...

Das ganze "schreit" ja nun danach, das man die Teichfolie (ggf. mit Uferwall) bis hoch zum Wiesenniveau zieht.

Das würde Dir zusätzlich (an der hinteren Steilwand) eine Pflanzstufe bereiten und dir (zur Wiese hin) die Möglichkeit geben ebenfalls eine Pflanzstufe oder einen schmalen Ufergraben zu machen, OHNE das Du wirklich mehr Platz in anspruch nimmst, da Du nur das Gefälle ausnutzt und, meiner Meinung nach, wenig modellieren musst.
(Weiss natürlich nicht, wie da die Meinung des Vermieters dazu ist)

Auch wenn es nicht Deine bei Dir im Kopf rumschwirrt...schreibe auf, was Du in das 'Loch' an Geld steckst... wenn das ganze nämlich auf einmal geil aussieht und ihr aus der Wohnung fliegt, dann kann man da ggf. einen kleinen ausgleich fordern...aber das nur so nebenbei.


----------



## Bibo-30 (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

huhu 
ich würde den Vermieter erst fragen....letztes Jahr durftet Ihr nichts verändern....
wenn Ihr "freie Bahn" habt, würde ich den Teich (die Folie) bis oben hoch legen, sodas er an Tiefe gewinnt und keine Erde mehr hineinrutschen kann....ein paaar Pflanzzonen reinen und Ihr habt bald einen richtig schönen Teich.
Oben könnt Ihr dann eine schöne Sitzecke hinbauen und den Teich genießen


----------



## xxdarkangelxx (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

Also größer machen geht nicht, neue Folie denk ich wäre kein Problem, da sein Pflicktepich ausgedient hat. Hab auch vor Flies drunter zu verlegen. Weis aber nicht wie dick der Flies und Folie sein muss, weil es ja schon etwas steil ist. Am rand wollten wir Uffermaten über die Folie verteilen, da der Teich den ganzen Tag in Sonne steht - dies soll laut einem Buch von mir, wohl schlecht für die Folie sein. Holzumrandung kann ja oben ev. bleiben aber es müste richtig befästigt werden (wegen dem Hang) damit es nicht unterspühlt wird. Teichfilter hab ich überlegt ev. selbst zu bauen, da wir oben über den hang eine Tanne stehen habn, die als sichtschutz fungieren kann. Problem ist nur ich hab zwar die Beispiele mit Regentonne gesehen im Internet, doch die sind zu groß für einen 20-25.000l teich. Müste dann mal schauen ob die Tonnen auch in 75l größe irgendwo exestieren. Teich sollte auch komplett neue erde und kiesel bekommen, und noch mehr pflanzen. Bei Folie wechsel kann auch Pflanzzone modeliert werden. Haben ja zum glück noch etwas Zeit zum Plannen, da wir eh noch etwas beschäftigt sind. Hatten vor kurzen einen 20cm höhen Zaun angebracht als trennung der Ebenen für unseren Sohn (was auch gut klappt bis jetzt) Und sind momentan die Terasse am bauen und wollten erst dannach die nächste Baustelle angehen  Momentan sind die pflanzen raus aus dem Teich, damit die sich von Fischen erhollen können^^ Im Gartenzenter hatten die uns Gärtner Tip gegeben, dass die Seerosen und andere Pflanzen in einem Schuttkübel schneller neue Blätter bekommen bei dem Wetter. 

LG Olga

PS: ich mache mal die Tage aktuelle Fotos vom Teich und Garten, wenn ich mal frei hab.


----------



## Zermalmer (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

Hallo Olga,
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann darfst Du wohl Pflanzzonen modellieren...
Frag doch mal, ob Du die ab der aktuellen Teichoberkante modellieren darfst... zumindest auf der Seite zur Wiese hin...
Das würde nämlich bedeuten, dass Du schon 10-20cm an Teichtiefe gewinnst, ohne das Du die anderen 3 Seiten verändern müsstest... Du brauchst da dann nur mehr Folie und Vlies. und Du könntest an den Seiten trotzdem Ufermatten einbringen.
Es würde im Prinzip ja auch die Steile Rückseite nach obenhin weiter abstützden, da das Wasser ja dagegen drückt.

Die Art des Vlies hängt vom Untergrund ab... aber ich Denke, wenn es nicht zu Steinig ist und der Untergrund die aktuelle Folie nicht im Untergrund perforiert hat, dass Du mit 300g (oder evt. sogar weniger) wahrscheinlich auskommst.

Mit der Sonne hast Du recht... wenn Du PVC Folie nimmst, dann solltest Du auf jedenfall darauf achten ,dass die Folie immer abgedeckt ist.

Was den Teichfilter anbelangt:"Zu Groß" gibt es fast nicht... Du bewegst Dich, wenn Deine Angaben stimmen, schon in einer Region, wo man mit 3-4x 200L Fässern arbeiten sollte.

Hoffe das hilft an Info schonmal... aber man möge mich bitte korrigieren, wenn ich da absoluten quatsch erzähle


----------



## xxdarkangelxx (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

So ich hab mal paar Fotos in album hochgeladen, an dennen man sieht wie es momentanh aussieht... 

Da kann man nix mehr zu sagen.. Aber erst kommt nächste Woche noch die Terasse und mein Miniteich. Damit wären zumindest die wichtigen vorsichtsmaßnahmen für unseren Sohn abgehackt. Ein Zaun als bewuste makierung und ein Miniteich zum spielen, damit der großerer Teich an reizverliert


@ Zermalmer:

Die Teichgöße bleibt.. der ist mir jetzt schon zu groß. Ich denke wenn man die pflanzzonen modeliert, verliert der Teich eh an volumen. Ich hab auch mich gut in Teichhandbuch durchgewälzt^^ Also wird diesen sommer (hoffe ich) alles abgerissen... Muttererde angekart und die Pflanzzonen modeliert. Anschließend Flies und Folie verlegt: wobei hier bin ich unsicher welche folie + welche stärke und wie es faltenfrei verlegen gehen soll 

Anschließend kies für die tiefenzone und jetzt kommt das größere wissensloch.... Kapilarsperre... und teichuffermaten sind wegen sonne und hügel pflicht... nur weis ich noch nicht wie der Rand aussehen sollte.. und ob der Holzbalken weg muss oder bleiben kann...

LG Olga

PS: das wir auch Teichfilter später selbst bauen wollen muss ich mich eh noch monate lang in das thema einarbeiten...


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*



xxdarkangelxx schrieb:


> Die Teichgöße bleibt..


Hallo Olga,
den alten Bildern nach sah es nicht danach aus.... auf Grund der neuen Bilder würde ich es nicht unbedingt raten 


> .. und ob der Holzbalken weg muss oder bleiben kann...


Wenn die Holzbalken recht stabil liegen und die Gefahr eines Abrutschens gering sind, dann könnte man die als Befestigung verwenden....

Was die Falten angeht... nun...Du hast da ein Rechteck... damit entstehen auf jeden Fall Falten...
Ziel sollte es sein, diese so gering wie möglich zu halten oder zu verkleben/überkleben, damit da keine Gammelecken entstehen bzw. gering gehalten werden.


----------



## Bibo-30 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

hallo
also...der teich ist nun 4,5 x 5 Meter....wie tief ist er? 0,50? oder 0,75? oder tiefer?
Was ist mit den Fischen? haben sie den Winter überlebt? Wenn nicht, solltet Ihr keine neuen holen.
Wie wäre es, einfach einen reinen Pflanzenteich draus zu machen....da ist die Technik nicht so aufwendig, er muß nicht so tief sein, die Kinder hätten Möglichkeiten die einheimische Flora und Fauna zu beobachten 

Auch, wenn ich immernoch der Meinung bin, das es sich anbieten würde, die Folie bis oben "hochzuziehen"....naja, wenn Ihr das nicht wollt....müst Ihr auf jeden Fall den Hang sichern, das keine Erde eingetragen wird
Wenn der Filter "oben" stehen soll, bietet sich ja ein Bachlauf oder Wasserfall als Rücklauf an, das macht optisch noch schön was her 

Die Balken würde ich auch lassen...(da hinter könnt Ihr die Folie hochstehen lassen=Kapillarsperre.....evtl sogar als "Erdeintragsschutz?)....parallel noch welche legen und einen "Rundumsteg" mit Holzteppe nach oben bauen  sieht bestimmt gut aus. Vielleicht unten noch eine kleine Sitzterasse....oder sowas....

Kies würde ich nicht unbeding einbringen, wenn dann sehr feinen.....obwohl ich Sand nemen würde....und auch nur in den Zonen wo auch Pflanzen sind und nicht in der Tiefzone...


----------



## xxdarkangelxx (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

@ Bibo - 30:

Also der Teich wäre wenn der voll wäre ca 1,20 m tief jetzt hab ich mind noch 70 an tiefsten stelle. Den Fischen geht’s prima.... den scheint das ganze egal zu sein. Folie hochziehen? das hab ich nicht recht verstanden... falls du meinst das die unter den Balken hin soll, so ist dies leider nicht möglich da die zu kurz ist und nicht richtig verlegt war... es sind viele Falten unterm Wasser. Daher wird es dieses od nächstes Jahr so oder so neu angelegt... Ich hoffe noch dieses Jahr.

@ Zermalmer:
Der holzbalken ist an sich stabil, wurde nur an paar stellen wo Folie rausgerutscht ist (weil zu kurz war) unterspühlt.. aber an sich ist das Holz in gutem zustand

Nebenbei hab ich endlich mein Miniteich Projeckt heute angefangen und beendet. Und ich finde es sieht hüpsch aus.. es soll noch __ Scheinkalla links noch gepflanzt werden und paar steinpflanzen - die holle ich erst in ner woche in Holland. Morgen gehts wieder an die Terasse ran.. kies kaufen und verteilen....
       

LG Olga


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*



xxdarkangelxx schrieb:


> Folie hochziehen? das hab ich nicht recht verstanden... falls du meinst das die unter den Balken hin soll, so ist dies leider nicht möglich da die zu kurz ist und nicht richtig verlegt war...


Er meint im Prinzip, was ich auch schon geschrieben habe...
Neue Folie nehmen und den Teich bis hoch auf das Rasenniveau verlegen.


----------



## Bibo-30 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

Er ist zwar eine Sie  meint aber das gleiche, wie der Andreas  es bietet sich einfach an 
aber, da Dir der Teich jetzt schon zu groß ist.....würde ich es so machen, wie oben geschrieben

Dein Mini ist schick geworden.


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*



Bibo-30 schrieb:


> Er ist zwar eine Sie


Hallo Bianca,
siehste, das passiert, wenn man mal doch nicht genau hinguckt.
Ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung


----------



## xxdarkangelxx (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

@ Bibo-30: ich finde auch den miniteich schick, auch wenn es noch nicht ganz fertig ist  seid heute liegen die ersten terassenplatten daneben und es sieht noch besser aus. Außerdem hab ich noch 1 tonne Schutt die irgendwohin müssen (hatten zu viel für terasse gehollt)... die schönsten steine kommen dann um den miniteich^^ Und am Montag hoffe ich das ich endlich die __ Scheinkalla bekomme, damit alles fertig ist. Übrigends sind die ersten seerosenblätter angekommen und damit wird der betonstein bald ganz verdeckt sein (den sieht man noch weil das wasser so klar ist)

LG Olga


----------



## xxdarkangelxx (28. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Unser kleiner Schandfleck*

So hab die Schnautze voll gehabt und Teich fast leer gepumt - Fische sind im Aquarium - waren doch über 50stück. Morgen gehen fast alle Goldis ins neue zuhause bei Arbeitskollegin. __ Frösche werden direkt auch umgesiedelt. Nächste Tage fang ich mal an mit Folienentsorgung und Plannung der Technik + Wie sichere ich den Abhang...  (hoffe ich finde endlich eine gescheitere Lösung für Bodenablaufkonstruktion.)


----------

